# First outdoor grow, yikes.....



## Sherrwood (May 7, 2014)

Good evening to everyone, this is my first post joining this site.

My problem is this;
I have grown indoors on and off for several years and this year I want to try to grow outdoors. My primary reason for this is for better yield.

I live in New England and the outdoor season starts I believe around June 1st And is very short. 

My indoor set up is a 4x4 tent with 12 t-5 bulbs for veg and a 5x5 tent with a 600 watt digital and a 1000 watt HPS. 
I use pro mix bx and fox farms nutes.

The law states I need a 6 ft. Fence with a lock, i'm thinking a chain link dog run from petco or some like store.
My problem is I have no experience outdoors and no one to ask, neighbors aren't an issue and outdoor space isn't either as I'm only allowed 6 budding at once and have plenty of space out back.

I am thinking of doing the same thing I do indoors but just outside.
I was gonna buy 30 gallon contractor bags, pro mix n start from there, as a I dont want to dig into the ground and chance whatever is in the dirt effecting the plants.

I currently have 6 beautiful Nebula plants by Paradise seeds in veg. I want to use for outside.
They are clones and their mothers are near harvest in the tent, maybe 1/2 weeks left, can post pics. ( there's 1 that literally looks like it was snowed on ).

I'm open to advice and spending some money to achieve my goal isn't an issue either.
Thank you all in advance for your help.

Sherrwood.....


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2014)

:48:

Welcome


----------



## ston-loc (May 7, 2014)

Welcome. First thing is say would be to just read as much on here about outdoor grows and issues that can arise and solutions for those issues. You already grow indoors so you have a leg up. Different I see between the two is indoors you control the environment. Outdoors you don't.


----------



## Sherrwood (May 8, 2014)

These are my indoor plants. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (May 8, 2014)

Budding 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (May 8, 2014)

Another angle 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (May 8, 2014)

Another 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (May 8, 2014)

And last 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2014)

I live in a place with a very short growing season.  I can't put anything out until the end of May or the first of June (it was 30 here this morning) and we expect frost anytime after Sept. 1.  The grows that I have seen done outdoors here did not do well because we just don't have a long enough growing season--i.e. you could very well harvest less than your indoor grow yields.  Just because it is outdoors does not mean that it will produce more.  Just like indoors, you have to have the time to let the plant finish.  

Part of the issue is that the plant will not even start flowering until after the solstice.  And then it is a slow process.  The shortening days signals the plant to start flowering.  However since it is not an abrupt light change like we have when we grow indoors, it takes the plant substantially longer just to start flowering.  If you check out Paradise's info on Nebula, you will see that it shows a mid October harvest time if grown outdoors.  Is your growing season that long?  When do you usually get your first frost?  That, IMO, should be your determining factor.


----------



## Sherrwood (May 8, 2014)

Your right!
I never thought of that, the slow change in light, what do you suggest?
I'm in Central Maine and its cold in mid Oct. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (May 8, 2014)

This years first frost will be 9/28 per what I just looked up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2014)

LOL--I can't believe that they believe that they can predict the first frost 4 months and 3 weeks away.  Weather people can't get next weeks forecast right.

I would grow indoors.  I don't think they will have time to finish outdoors.  How many hours of daylight and how many hours of dark do you have the end of Sept?


----------



## Sherrwood (May 8, 2014)

Hmmm, i dont know exactly about the hours of light in Sept.
But I can say I am having second thoughts now about growing outside.
People in Maine do grow outside, I know this for a fact.
Maybe I need to ask other Mainers?


----------



## Hackerman (May 8, 2014)

How about using autos? I though that was what they were for.


----------



## Sherrwood (May 9, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> How about using autos? I though that was what they were for.



Grrrrrr, autos, BOOoooooooo, lol.
You either love autos or hate them, I am the latter.


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2014)

Why? Sounds perfect for your situation.


----------



## Sherrwood (May 9, 2014)

I see you have never grown autos, lol.
There are pros and cons, basically if you have the space and time grow regular seeds.


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2014)

But, you don't have the time. LOL

I also live in an area where an outdoor grow isn't possible. 

I can't imagine (myself) having any desire for autos if I am indoors and have control. However, for an outdoor grow here, autos would be perfect. 12/12 starts in Sept and we have snow in Oct so it's almost impossible to get a mature plant finished before frost or snow. I could get an auto outdoors in June and harvest in Sept or before.

I don't do outdoors but if I did, an auto would be the only way to go.

JMO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2014)

No, I agree, Sherrwood, no autos.  I know that this will offend some, but IMO, autos are for lazy people who don't want to take the time to set up a proper grow site and take care of their plants properly, who don't care about quality or quantity, and don't care if they are weakening the genetics of cannabis--all they care about is fast and easy.  Hackman, if you are used to high quality bud (and from your grows it looks like you are) and have been a life-long smoker (like we have), I think you would be very very disappointed in autos. 

In addition though, autos really don't do that well outside without 20/4 light or thereabouts.  Some do okay, but when 1/2 of your genetics are ditch weed, the resulting bud is just not going to be like photoperiod plants.

How about some fast finishing indicas?  You still have time to get them going vegging before the solstice.  I smoked some Dynamite a week or so ago that a friend of a friend grew.  It was great, a nice late afternoon or evening smoke, relaxing, but did not make me comatose.  It shows a 6-7 week flowering period with harvest outdoors the beginning of Oct.


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> ...but when 1/2 of your genetics are ditch weed



ROTFLMAO

So true.

As an indoor grower, I have no desire for autos. If I get one as a freebie, I'll grow it but, I wouldn't order any. 

Ditch weed.... LMAO


----------



## Sherrwood (May 9, 2014)

I do know 1 person I can ask here about outdoor growing, her ex did it for years, maybe she can shed some light (no pun intended ) on outdoor growing here in Maine.

Hemp Goddess spelled out how I feel about autos, when i get free auto seeds I give them away.


----------



## kaotik (May 9, 2014)

i'd suggest to look around online/more forums, i'm sure there's someone from your area who can share their OD experience.. i just think it'd be safer finding out through strangers online who don't know where you live, over someone's ex 

as for growing OD in a short season;, look into light deprivation techniques.. i get 2 harvests every outdoor season and grow plants that run much longer than my season would, with light deprivation.
my technique is very ghetto and a PITA; just moving them to a dark shed.. but if you're basically making a cage for them already, i think you could easily DIY a good covering system to shorten the days manually (might be late to start, but i'd look to some timer + winch deal, as that's what i've always wanted to do, cause it does suck to have to move em around daily)

i'm not saying do 2 crops, but you could kick them to bloom a few weeks earlier this way, if need be 
*airflow is going to be important when doing this though*


----------



## Sherrwood (May 9, 2014)

Wow, great idea, i do have a 10x12 shed only 30 feet from where I am gonna grow from, the move each night wouldn't be bad for only 6 plants, thanks


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2014)

keep doing what ur doing buddy looks good!


----------



## Sherrwood (May 9, 2014)

Thanks, here's a pic of some I hung to dry today as they were done. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2014)

nice!!


----------



## BeerBong (May 11, 2014)

Hey there Sherrwood.  I am also in Central Maine, and legal to grow. I most definitely had some issues with late flowering last year, as you can tell by the date of these posts:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66529


  I only grew MOB(Mother of Berry) outside last year. My plants never were damaged since we had a mild autumn and a relatively dry summer, but whose to say that will happen again. Almost November by the time I finished harvesting! I have six plants to play with this year. An Ace Silver Haze from seed which I cloned twice and a Strawberry/LSD cross clone which I also cloned twice.  I also have a small clone from my last indoor grow, a Black Domina/Afgan Kush cross that I am attempting to monster crop. More of an experiment really...I will be going outside after next week as it looks to be raining all week, and most clones have reached 12". I'm still new to the game, but the late flower issue I had last year is certainly not stopping me from going outside again.


----------



## Sherrwood (May 11, 2014)

What are you using for soil? Nutes? Pots?
Are you planting into the ground?
I want to put out the Nebula from paradise seeds., what do you use for a gate?


----------



## BeerBong (May 11, 2014)

I use "Dirt Pots" bought at my local Agway.  They are a fabric pot ranging from 3 - 15 gal. I use both 7 and 10 gal. They have zero weight, allow for excellent draining and tend to stay at whatever the temp and climate outside is. Meaning they will get soaked when it rains, but they dry out with the surroundings as well, unlike a 5 gal bucket. I don't go into the ground because I tend my plants often and can move them with the sun, out of puddles, off the ground and even hide them from surprise guests if need be. I'm using Black Gold Organic soil with plenty of perlite, and Fox Farm nutes, but rather sparingly. I get sun all day long, like literally from sunrise to sunset, and with some early training they don't need a whole lot. If you haven't started seeds yet you are way behind though. Like I said I have plants a foot tall already. Honestly mold will be your biggest issue due to our shitty humidity. The gate and fence needs to be 6 feet tall, with a lock, so whatever meets those criteria is really all you need.  Honestly unless you are caregiving I don't think you need to worry about house visits.


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

Thank you very much for the info.
I was going to use 30 gallon contractor trash bags, too much?
I see you only use 10 gallon, is that enough?
I also use Fox Farms nutes and Pro mix BX, below is a pic I just took of my veg. Plants, the biggest 6 will go outside.
I also have constant sun all day and visitors aren't a big issue, I was thinking of buying a chain link dog run with a gate door n lock.
I have a 10x12 shed to transfer them in to finish if the season is too long and stretches til November.
Do you have any issues with bugs? Mites? Slugs?
Again, thanks. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## BeerBong (May 12, 2014)

I like the Dirt Pots over bags due to the draining factor and the fact that they dry out all the way to the center of the soil, quickly.  Roots love it.  Strangely I had no issue with being root bound, nor has any of my friends who use them.  You can get a 4-6 foot tall plant from the 10 gal, most of my friends use 15 gal but honestly I haven't seen a huge difference between the two.  I don't need huge plants as I produce buds only for myself.  About a quarter pound off 2 plants last year, so if all goes well I'll have a pound+ this year, not including my indoor grows which are always going, just one or two plants at a time. This year I have more plants going outside than last year and I am using both sizes so I can answer those questions better in the Fall...lol.  They are wider than the contractor bags as well, so roots can grow outwards as well as down. 

I have slugs.  I use cans of beer as a trap.  They climb right in and die!  I had some spider mites last year, late, but they never became an issue.  Just watch for mold in the late summer!


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

Ok, thanks, 30 gallon would be a lot of pro mix anyways, plus they will be easier to move in smaller bags, I'll try 10-15 ones.
I'll look into buying those fabric pots too.
How do slugs get into the plants if there not in the ground?
Do you raise the plants off the ground or?
How big should the plants be before going outside? 
And when do they go outside? Like now or June?
I'm close to Hallowell, Augusta, Manchester, not too far north where its colder.
Again, thanks


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

Mr. bong, haha

Can you also tell me the best place to get those bags? Like Paris Farmers or a grow shop, I notice there are different types too, is fabric best?
Since chatting with you, and you being in Maine like me, you convinced me to go forward with my outdoor grow .
In fact, i'm heading to Paris now to price check and see what they offer, will brb and post my findings.
Thanks for your help partner.


----------



## BeerBong (May 12, 2014)

Honestly maybe slugs can't reach the plants.  I only mentioned it because I have had slug issues on my tomato and pepper plants.  But they were in the ground....so maybe slugs can even get to them...??? Good question! No idea. My plants will be about 12"+ when going out. All the ones in your pics will be fine I think. I will be going outside next week, after all the rain we are supposed to get in the next couple days. They have been spending days outside and night inside right now, another reason these Dirt Pots are great. Plus they have handles  I have 2 clones that are too small to go out, so they will be waiting a couple more weeks. The fabric pots are the only ones I have used, so I really don't know about other types. Any place that sells grow items should have the Dirt Pots. The brand I use are labeled "Hydrofarm Fabric Planter Dirt Pots".


----------



## BeerBong (May 12, 2014)

Well I was curious about the lack of root balls with these Dirt Pots so I did a bit of research.  Turns out the reason plants don't get root bound in these pots is due to the fact the roots actually grow through the fabric.  The root tips dry out once exposed to air and fall off, instead of curling around the pot such as in a traditional pot. Once the tip falls off the root grow new shoots, similar to when you cut the end off a growing branch; the branch will stop growing longer and start new growth on the interior. It was referred to as "Air Pruning".


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

Wow, cool, Paris only had 30 gallon fabric ones for $16.99, I'll just go to a grow shop I guess.
I like the idea of handles too, also I like your idea of putting them outside days n in at nights til the weather gets better, all good ideas.
Home Depot has a 10x6x6 chain link dog run with gate for $199.00,  just need a $5 lock n it will be legal. 
I think I'll go shopping and set it up this week, ill post pics.


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2014)

THG, say what you really mean, don't hold back. LOL  Love you THG.  I just read what you wrote about autos..made me laugh.

OK, so Sherrwood, if your talking smart pots they are wonderful, the roots do grow thru the fabric and self trim.

Kaotic, can you tell us more about the hours  of darkness you do?


Green mojo Sherrwood. Nice to see your grow. IT is interesting to do an od after years of growing indoors.


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> IT is interesting to do an od after years of growing indoors.




Well, its gonna cost me $400 for the fence, pro mix n pots, plus the 6 plants so interesting it will be, outdoors is all new to me, and I'll feel stupid if I make a mistake that should/could have been avoided.

I just tasted the dried Nebula from the pic above, wow, real nice, just as described, those veg. Plants are the same, plus there's 2 Cole train, 2 Skunk 47, and 5 Critical Kush which are indoors only.
The 6 biggest, best responding plants will be chosen for my new outdoor adventure.

Any other advice or tips would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2014)

It may cost you 400 bucks but you will grow pounds of cannabis. Pounds.   I am an organic gardener, and one thing I would suggest is some SNS 209, it is a rosemary oil that makes bugs leave the area. I would use that as a preventative... I had no bugs last year.  I treat all my plant with it once at least. 

Happy for you on your harvest.


----------



## kaotik (May 12, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Kaotic, can you tell us more about the hours of darkness you do?



basically same as indoor.  try to keep em about 12 hours light/dark (but i aint no timer,  aint always exact )
if it's just flipping a late runner, early.. i'll bring em in a few weeks earlier then natural bloom time, then stop moving em and leave em out when the daylight cycle is about 13 or less hours.

it's far from a perfect setup, and admittedly quite the PITA (why i want to eventually have a greenhouse/timer/winch setup)
..but it's worth it when you're out, then get a nice supply of OD mid-summer smoke


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2014)

Thank you Kaotic.


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

I'll try that Rosebud, thanks.
Fortunately being my home is also my work I can watch them all day long so I think bugs won't be an issue.
As far as POUNDS go,  sounds good to me, indoors i only get 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 lbs. dried every harvest, and I always have veg. Growing to replace those mothers whom gave their life for my smoking pleasure, lol.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Rose, what is your spray regimen? And how long does this systemic stay in the plant? 

It would be nice to find something i can spray monthy or longer. I have a 2 week protection before i respray. Its Captain Jacks Dead Bug Brew. It works well for caterpillars, beetles and other leaf munching insects but not as well for aphids and other sap sucking insects.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2014)

I use it as a preventive. If I see a bug I use it on the  schedule they say on the bottle which is drench and repeat at day 2 and day 4. You could probably just use it once a month Drft.  I have a lot of beneficials in my yard and i am sure that helped last year too.  I really like that stuff, won't hurt bees or any other beneficials.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 10, 2014)

Outdoor simple, just plant and watch grow...water as needed...very low maintenance compared to indoor...nature takes care of it's own...indoor, you're "nature"....plant timing, Deep & wide holes is the trick to big plants...

Outdoor growing is damn near a brainless session...i water straight from the hose(no PHing) literally just plant & go.....good luck..see ya later 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

